

LXJS Early Bird Tickets are flying out fast Get yours now  - daviddias
https://ti.to/lxjs/2014

======
daviddias
Wondering what is LXJS? LXJS is a 2-day not-for-profit by-the-community and
for-the-community international conference about the New Worlds of JavaScript.

[http://2014.lxjs.org/](http://2014.lxjs.org/) Tickets:
[https://ti.to/lxjs/2014](https://ti.to/lxjs/2014)

------
greenyoda
It's rather suspicious that LXJS tickets are being offered on ti.to, not on
LXJS's own domain, lxjs.org. And LXJS's own site claims that early bird
tickets are sold out:

[http://2014.lxjs.org/register](http://2014.lxjs.org/register)

Also, note that the 2014 conference is in Lisbon, Portugal.

~~~
daviddias
LXJS is one of the founding partners of ti.to (you can check the our logo
here: [https://ti.to/home](https://ti.to/home)) If you go to LXJS.org webpage,
you will see that the ti.to link to the ticket sell is the same :)

Never the less, your question is very pertinent! thank you!

